# Which is Vienna's most famous landmark?



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

stefanguti said:


> To be honest with you, this von Trapp story is something I only encountered when travelling abroad and US-citizens told me about it. I have never heard it before, nore seen it ever since. Plus I don't know anybody that has seen it (speaking of my friends of course).


Well, you've never seen it because it's actually in Salzburg. But nobody here seems to have picked up on that. And they actually used 3 locations to make it up for the film, i.e., the von Trapp "mansion" in the film is a composite of 3 different locations. But I digress...


----------



## erka (Apr 26, 2003)

What about this beauty?










And I am glad nobody mentioned the Hundertwasser Haus


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

HK999 said:


> Well, I've listened to some Falco songs lately to improve my German skills. :yes: I love his style, it's very unique. Also, there are lots of songs about Vienna which is pretty cool. :cheers2: to Falco and Vienna (which I have to revisit some day)!


Learning German with Falco :cheers:

You probably thought regular German is too easy as he is not only singing largely in eastern Austrian dialect but also in large parts using Viennese gangster slang. It is so full of dialectal metaphors I am sure few Austrians get all the details of his lyrics. In case of doubt its about drugs though 


Back to sights. I think the above mentioned Otto Wagner station at Karlsplatz is lovely, to be honest I think the entire Otto Wagner architecture is a major attraction but only architecture geeks might fully appreciate that. The single buildings are also spread out in the city so they are not really so well suited for being a single iconic thing to represent the city.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

This North American would say Hofburg or the City Hall.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

The Riesenrad in a cinematic classic:






... and the entire Vienna iconic sights tour with James ... James Bond himself:
(+ making out in the Riesenrad)


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

n.a lol


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

What we learn from the short James Bond clip:

You call a taxi, a horse carriage comes around.
They're dancing the Waltz 24/7 and social life still takes place at Schönbrunn Palace.
All employees are dressed as in the 19th century and they wear Mozart wigs.
A tuxedo is just the perfect outfit for the amusement park and socially required.

Seems legit.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

*Babylon** :troll:




*_: I have never been there...._


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

KingNick said:


> What we learn from the short James Bond clip:
> 
> You call a taxi, a horse carriage comes around.
> They're dancing the Waltz 24/7 and social life still takes place at Schönbrunn Palace.
> ...


Your too young my child. When they made that movie it was still like that in Vienna ... :cheers:
Things have gone down the drain here lately.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ Spoke like an 'echte Wiener' .... despite not actually being one :colgate:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

BTW, I voted Stefans Dom


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

HK999 said:


> Well, I've listened to some Falco songs lately to improve my German skills. :yes: I love his style, it's very unique. Also, there are lots of songs about Vienna which is pretty cool. :cheers2: to Falco and Vienna (which I have to revisit some day)!


Amadeus Amadeus... oh oh oh Amadeus.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

So Falco is Vienna's landmark #1 obviously.


----------



## WanKenobi (Nov 9, 2003)

#1


----------



## Sauter (Jan 9, 2010)

In my opinion this is the best symbol of Vienna.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

This is so hard. There is imperial Vienna, 19th century bourgeois Vienna, Jugendstil Vienna and so much more. I really can't choose, and that is probably because I know the city and its numerous landmarks pretty well.

For example Kirche am Steinhof, for many people an unknown gem:









Btw, the city hall is a nice copy of the Brussels city hall


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Ours is bigger! :smug:


----------

